

Children given lifelong ban on talking about fracking - alan_cx
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/aug/05/children-ban-talking-about-fracking

======
Fuzzwah
Choice quote right at the end of the article:

"He [a Range Resources spokesman] went on to tell the paper that there was no
evidence that the Hallowich family was affected by exposure to gas
development."

Well, except the $750k you just shipped them....

